

Sen. Al Franken's net neutrality petition - CrazedGeek
http://www.alfranken.com/landing/e140504/?subsource=ngpattre140504a

======
chimeracoder
It's interesting to note that Franken is/was both a strong proponent of net
neutrality and a strong proponent of SOPA.

We tend to conflate these issues in the tech community, but politicians tend
to look at things differently (see: Lamar Smith on patent trolling as well).

